# Schnurspulstation



## Wedaufischer (17. Februar 2003)

Moin moin, #h 

ich würde mir gerne eine Schnurspulstation bauen. Nein nicht so ein Berkley Teil, so eine habe ich mir schon gebaut. Ich denke da so an eine mit E-Motor.

Hat jemand da schon einschlägige Erfahrungen gemacht oder gibt es irgendwo Baupläne für sowas?

Schon mal Danke in Voraus.


----------



## Keoma (17. Februar 2003)

@ Wedaufischer 

...hast irgendwo die bauanleitung für die berkley zur begutachtung ?  :q


----------



## Wedaufischer (17. Februar 2003)

@Keoma,

na dazu braucht man wirklich keine Anleitung. Das wichtigste was Du brauchst ist ein Rollenhalter.

Ich habe den von einer alte Billigrute abgesägt und auf ein ca. 50 x 30cm langes Brett geschraubt. An das andere Brettende habe ich 2 Flacheisen (Winkel) angebracht wo die abnehmbare Achse für die Schnurspule befestigt ist.

Sieht zwar nicht so elegant wie das Berkley Teil aus und die Spule eiert ein wenig, aber es tut was es soll.


----------



## Keoma (17. Februar 2003)

...achso  :q dachte da gibts eine orig. anleitung dazu, trotzdem thx  :m


----------



## thymallus (17. Februar 2003)

hallo,

diese Art Bauanleitung ist ein sicherer Weg zum Linetwist.
Eine Schnurwickelmaschine muß immer so aufgebaut werden, daß Abgabe- und Aufnahmespule in einer Flucht stehen,d.h. wenn man die Wickelfunktion der Rolle nutzen will, muß die Abgabespule so montiert werden, daß die Schnur über die Spulenkante abläuft-aber wiegesagt-immer beide Spulen paralell.

Gruß
thymallus #a


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Februar 2003)

Hallo!
Ich habe mir ganz plumb und ohne Bauanleitung im Keller eine Kugelgelagerte Spulenhalterung an die Wand geschraubt. Davor im Schraubstock spanne ich eine Bohrmaschiene womit die zu füllende Spule gedreht wird. Das ist sipel und funzt super.


----------



## Wedaufischer (17. Februar 2003)

@thymallus

Hmm, ein sicherlich interessanter Aspekt. Ich bin immer von der Annahme ausgegangen, daß es das Wichtigste ist immer auf die gleiche Wickelrichtung zu achten.

Sicherlich ist dir aufgefallen, daß ich nicht ganz glücklich mit meiner Lösung bin, da ich mir sonst keine Gedanken über eine elektrisch betriebene Schnurspulstation machen würde.

Nichtsdestotrotz werden ich deine Anmerkung aufnehmen.

@Meeresangler_Schwerin

Sowas habe ich auch schon gemacht. Leider habe ich die meisten Probleme mit der Spuleaufnahme im Bohrkopffutter. Auch so eine Art Reitstock, als Gegenlager war nicht so das Pralle. Mir fehlt im Moment einfach der zündende Gedanke.

Danke euch.   

Der Smiley klappt nicht!??


----------



## Geraetefetischist (17. Februar 2003)

Hast Du denn soviel zu Spulen, das sich so ein Selbstbau Lohnt? Zumal die Teilchen auch nicht einfach zu bedienen sind.
Also ich geh immer bei uns zum Händler und frag Ihn, ob ich dessen Station benutzen kann. Meistens macht er&acute;s mir dann sogar. Dafür geb ich ja auch so schon genug Geld dort aus.

Ansonsten würd ich mich nach ner einfachen Nähmaschine als Motor umschauen, da hats schon ein Fusspedal bei.
Bei den gekauften Maschinen ist die Spule zwischen einem Teflonzentrierdorn als Gegenlager und einer weichen leicht konisch vertieften Gummiplatte (Antrieb) eingeklemmt. das dürfte nicht allzu schwer nachzubauen sein.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Wedaufischer (17. Februar 2003)

Hallo Geraetefetischist ,

nein übermäßig viel habe ich nicht zu Spulen. Ab und an drehe ich aber die Schnur auf meinen Rollen und da ist es ein wenig müsam das von Hand zu machen.

Bin nun mal ein faules Schwein. :q  :q 

PS: Hoffentlich habe ich jetzt nicht gegen die Ettikette verstoßen. #t


----------



## Ossipeter (17. Februar 2003)

Du bist nicht allein.... :z


----------



## Borgon (17. Februar 2003)

> Ab und an drehe ich aber die Schnur auf meinen Rollen und da ist es ein wenig müsam das von Hand zu machen.


Wieviel Schnur kurbelst du denn von Hand auf wenn du den ganzen Tag spinnangelst? :q  :q  #h


----------



## nobbidick (21. Februar 2003)

Hi Leutz,
ich baue mir gerade eine alte Nähmaschine um, die Geschwindigkeit kann man ganz einfach über das Fußpedal regulieren. Mann hat beide Hände Frei um die Schnur Ordentlich zu verlegen.

Gruß
nobbi


----------



## Wedaufischer (22. Februar 2003)

Ich hab nein Frauchen auch schon gefragt, ob sie eine neue Nähmaschine bräuchte. Sie hat begeistert ja gesagt. Als ich dann die Preise für &acute;ne neue sah, habe ich: &quot;Vergiß es&quot; gebrummelt.... :q  :q


----------



## nobbidick (24. Februar 2003)

:q  :q  :q 
mit ein wenig Glück vielleicht bei Ebay  

Gruß
nobbi


----------



## C.K. (24. Februar 2003)

guckst Du hier:

Nähmaschine


----------



## Wedaufischer (24. Februar 2003)

Danke C.K.,  :m 

ich bin noch nichtmal auf den Trichter  #t gekommen da nachzuschauen.


----------



## nobbidick (27. Februar 2003)

Meine Schnurspulstation ist fertig :z  :z  :z 
Ich mach mal ein paar bilder und stelle sie hier hinein  

Funzt übrigens spitzenmäßig :z  :q 

Gruß
nobbi


----------



## Aalquappe (27. Februar 2003)

@ nobbi,

wo bleiben denn die Bilder?


----------



## Main-Schleuse (19. August 2004)

*AW: Schnurspulstation*

Wo sind denn nun die Bilder ???


----------

